

Do You Think Google+ Will Replace Facebook Or Twitter? - shawnjanas
http://blog.shawnjanas.com/2011/07/do-you-think-google-will-replace-facebook-or-twitter/

======
michaelcampbell
Not any more than anything has replaced anything else. Hell, even MySpace is
still going. I don't think that FB "killed" MySpace; it's just that it
happened to be gaining traction when MySpace was starting to implode on its
own.

Some people will like G+ more than FB; some not. I'm using both and have my
likes and dislikes of each. <shrug>

~~~
shawnjanas
Agreed.

------
Ulankgz
It is too early to talk about the possibilities of G +. Let pass at least six
months. Then we can say that this is just a toy, and soon all get tired of it
or it is a real competitor which can replace FB. My opinion is, G + will do
nothing radically new in the social networking what FB can't do. So, G +
started quickly, but late.

